# kitten trying to nurse from littermate?



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Our 2 kittens Decimal and Delta are 11 weeks old and adjusting well to our home. We brought them home on Thursday and now for the first time on Monday I noticed that one kitten is trying to nurse from the other! Both are girls. Should I just let her do it or pull her off? The one in the "mom" role doesn't seem to mind. Her "milk parts" are wet from the other kitten-could this cause any problems? Will the one in the "mom" role put a stop to it in time? The one in the "baby" role was kneading too...They were away from mom a couple weeks before coming here, but were with the other 4 siblings at the rescue foster home. Any kitty psychiatrists out there? Lotu


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I had the same problem, except Maggie was a girl and Sebastian was a male. She used his - - -er,...um - - little guy thing as a nipple. I broke it up several times. She didn't stop until I gave him away. Not sure what two girls could do that could be all that harmful. Good luck.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've read that you shouldn't allow them to suck on each others genitals because THAT can do damage, but that it's not uncommon for littermates to suck on each other.

Our guy Erek tried to suckle off everyone and anyone (five other cats in the house, plus he'd suck on us too). He was born her in my house (I was fostering his mom) and he wasn't taken from her until 9 weeks old. He had a birth defect in his chest, but was otherwise normal. After his mom was spayed and went back to her home, he started suckling on our cats' nipples. Most wouldn't tolerate it, but one of ours (Papito) didn't mind. We'd get out the squirt bottle when we'd see him at it. Erek is now 15 months old and MOSTLY doesn't do it anymore. We'll see him trying to suck on Papito occassionally, but for the most part he's outgrown it.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

new development--the one in the "mom" role decided to nudge the one in the "baby" role out of her way and has proceeded to try to nurse from herself! Kittens are pretty flexible...:|


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Lotu said:


> new development--the one in the "mom" role decided to nudge the one in the "baby" role out of her way and has proceeded to try to nurse from herself! Kittens are pretty flexible...:|


Ha! That is one determined kitten!!


----------

